# i4 detailing lands Modesta



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Taken from I4 detailings post -

We are extremely please to announce that we are the official Modesta distributor for the UK and Ireland and have recently taken delivery of the first of our stock.










MODESTA P-01A GLASS COAT PRIMER
Modesta P-01A is a primer for Modesta's glass coatings that can also be used as a finishing polish. Its thick bi-layered membrane works together with the glass coatings to produce a deep gloss, shine and reflections from the paint surface. Glass coatings can be difficult to apply to a car's paint in thick layers. P-01A makes this easier. It also acts in a similar manner as a crosslinker, that promotes the coatings adherence to the paint itself, thus prolonging the durability and protection effects. The application of hardening-type glass coatings over an alkyd resin primer is a highly advanced technique used by professionals all over Japan. Modesta P-01A is a special resin similar to one of the components of automotive paints, that forms an up to 10µm thick layer. It can fill and hide minor surface inperfections without the use of abrasives. It can be applied to produce an flawless finish with minimal cutting needs during the preparation process. The primer is free of cheap oils, fillers and glazes that might last only until the next car wash, and can also be used to remove holograms.

MODESTA BC-03 PURE GLASS COAT
Eliminating the risk of scratches should not the only objective in protecting automotive paints. A major cause of paint damages, such as loss of gloss and dullness is paint oxidation. This process can be slowed by isolating the paint surface from the air. Although this can be achieved with conventional coating agents and wax, the oils and fats contained in such materials oxidize easily, and in turn oxidize anything they come into contact with. Once oxidized, these paint protection agents can often accelerate the degradation of paint rather than protect it. The inorganic nature of the BC-03 glass coating makes it fully resistant to oxidation and therefore more suitable for protecting paint. The hard physical barrier it creates also prevents paint from coming into contact with the air and acts as a strong antiscratch protectant. Modesta BC-03 does not crack, bubble, flake, peel, delaminate, detach or discolor at temperatures up to 700 °C. This new formula combines pure liquid glass and titanium dioxide for extra shine without affecting durability. It contains 0.16µm particles of titanium dioxide that reflect light with specific wavelengths, producing an instant luminous shine and gloss. Titanium dioxide is sensitive to photocatalyzation and produces traces of active oxygen when exposed to UV rays. This effect helps the coating to prevent the attachment of contaminants to the paint.

MODESTA BC-05 ADVANCED WATER REPELLENT GLASS COAT 
Modesta BC-05 is a uniqe glass coating based on a three-dimensional molecular frame. It forms a highly durable clear hard glass layer on automotive paints. BC-05 produces a deep shine and helps to protect the paint from all kinds of damage including wash-induced damages, scratches, oxidation, sap, watermarks, salts, acids and even permanent ink and paints. It's strong waterrepellent properties also promote the self-cleaning effects. Used stand-alone as a sealant, BC-05 produces an unique kind of gloss called the "candy-like" gloss. If combined with the P-01A primer this effect is even deeper as the layers of both products are combined to a single coat. The coating also reduces drag by 5 km/h compared to regular paint at speeds over 60 km/h (drag coefficient: -0.02). It can be applied even to the most advanced and sophisticated paints, such as Nissan Scratch Shield, Lexus' self-restoring coat and Mercedes ceramic paint.

The full range of Modesta products are on order and will be with us shortly.

For more information on Modesta and the complete product range please visit;
http://www.modestaeurope.eu/products.html and be sure to join the Modesta UK & Ireland Facebook page.

Regards

Matt


----------

